# Superstitions...no big deal or often dangerous?



## ExpatJohn2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

There was a recent death in our group of friends and one in the group, being pregnant, was not permitted to attend the funeral or burial because of the superstition that bad spirits could somehow influence her unborn baby.

I wonder if others have seen superstitions controlling behavior to the point where the result could be considered harmful to the one holding the superstition or to others?


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I've seen many examples of superstition. I wouldn't have thought that staying away from a funeral was harmful to anybody, but I still shudder at the custom of people, even complete strangers, applying some of their saliva to young children's skin.

Richard


----------



## ExpatJohn2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

richardsinger said:


> I've seen many examples of superstition. I wouldn't have thought that staying away from a funeral was harmful to anybody, but I still shudder at the custom of people, even complete strangers, applying some of their saliva to young children's skin.
> 
> Richard


Interesting one. In the case of not being permitted to attend the funeral, it is not directly harmful, that is true. Just a shame as the pregnant lady's best friend was being buried, and the pregnant lady's mother would not allow her to attend the funeral. No direct harm except perhaps in the realm of the emotional.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ExpatJohn2013 said:


> Interesting one. In the case of not being permitted to attend the funeral, it is not directly harmful, that is true. Just a shame as the pregnant lady's best friend was being buried, and the pregnant lady's mother would not allow her to attend the funeral. No direct harm except perhaps in the realm of the emotional.


I know the spouse of the deceased isn't supposed to leave the house during the mourning period but don't know why.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is an interesting thread and would be even more if more is known about the culture here. I know that the Bisayan people have a belief in certain things including the Bisayan Voodoo which is practiced on the Island of Sequijor.

Philippine Beliefs and Superstitions - WikiPilipinas: The Hip 'n Free Philippine Encyclopedia

Filipino Superstitious Beliefs - Essays - Abrilatta


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> This is an interesting thread and would be even more if more is known about the culture here. I know that the Bisayan people have a belief in certain things including the Bisayan Voodoo which is practiced on the Island of Sequijor.
> 
> Philippine Beliefs and Superstitions - WikiPilipinas: The Hip 'n Free Philippine Encyclopedia
> 
> Filipino Superstitious Beliefs - Essays - Abrilatta


My ex is from the San Antonio/Subic Bay area where if a spouse dies, the remaining spouse won't attend the burial because they believe if they attend it means they want to follow, meaning also they will die shortly afterwards...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Strange in a country so full religion they believe in faith healing, I am mixed up in a court case and it is more important to wear the right colour clothing than get to the hearing and see what the perps are wearing..


----------

